# Good havanese dog names?



## Josephhunt (Oct 17, 2011)

Im thinking of getting a havanese they are small, fluffy dogs that come in a variety of colors. I'm going to try to do agility with her so i would like some good unique names maybe even french names oh and they have to be girl names.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Merci would be nice. Welcome to the forum. 
To get the perfect name, we would need to see pictures


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome!

For an unusual name, you could use French names for flowers or fruit. I used Japanese for Momo's name. The AKC name I chose is Momo no Hana, which is Peach Blossom. But, that's too many syllables, so I go with Momo, which is Peach.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Cache is different. It means prestigious or desired. Gigi is a cute name. Jolie means pretty, which of course she will be and Sheree means beloved and she'll quickly become that. Sometimes you just have to wait and see what name seems to fit.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Esprit. It means "spirit".


----------



## Lucy Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

Why won't you try Elle, Belle, Héra, Paff, Oréo, Poupette, Zoé, Dédé or Paris?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Collette is cute.


----------

